# My LN2/DryIce-Pot (Eigenkonstruktion)



## C2DOwner (26. September 2008)

12.25Kg Kupfer. D90x200.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Pics folgen...


----------



## Kovsk (26. September 2008)

Das sieht mir schon jetzt einfach viel zu Massiv aus!!
Alles über 3Kg ist einfach nurnoch Sch*** . Und über 2kg ist schon richtig schlecht bei DICE.

Auserdem ist die Struktur auch nicht gut. Viel zu wenig Auflagefläche, gerade bei dieser Masse.


----------



## C2DOwner (26. September 2008)

@ Kovsk
Falls du die finale Version zu sehen bekommst, wirst du deine Aussage revidieren müssen. Es wird noch viel Material abgetragen. Um so viel Oberfläche wie möglich zu erhalten, ist nunmal eine grosse Masse vonnöten. Desweiteren habe ich einen Drittel abgetrennt, damit ich einen Kern-Aufsatz damit machen kann. Du solltest deine voreiligen Kommentare zurückhalten, solange du noch nicht mal annähernd weisst, wie die Finale Version aussieht. Das waren ca. 2h Arbeit. Ich rechne mit weiteren 5-10h.


----------



## McZonk (26. September 2008)

Immer wieder schön zu sehen, dass es abseits von gekauften Pots auch Eigenkonstruktionen gibt! Ich jedenfalls bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht und würde mich freuen, wenn du das auch weiter dokumentierst.
Wie preiswert bist du an die 12KG gekommen, wenn man fragen darf? 

Dass das Ding wohl kaum fertig ist, sollte man schon sehen  Hast schonmal gedreht Kovsk? Will mal sehen wie du die Teile einspannst ^^


----------



## Kovsk (26. September 2008)

Aj wasn mit dir los... konstruktive Kritik und du meinst ich will dich Schlechtmachen???

Sry aber das finde ich sehr unfair 

Ich wollte die damit Tipps geben, sonst garnichts. Den immerhin bin ich ja einer der die Teile nutzt und weiß daher wie sie sein sollten oder?

Und was das soll


> Übrigens:
> Ich bin 25 und von Beruf Konstrukteur/Entwickler.


Das überlese ich jetzt einfach. Nur weil du so etwas gelernt hast, heist das noch nicht, das du daher nen super guten LN2/DICE Pot bauen kannst. Ich denke nämlich du hast noch nicht LN2 oder DICE gebent, und weist daher nicht, wie der Pot reagieren sollte.

Von mir bekommste aber nach diesem unverschämten Post keine Tipps mehr


----------



## McZonk (26. September 2008)

Dein Tipp klang aber eher, als wolltest du C2DOwner als nap hinstellen und du hättest alles voll im Griff! Denk mal darüber nach, was *konstruktive *Kritik, wirklich ist!


----------



## Kovsk (26. September 2008)

Sorry dann habe ich mich wirklich schlecht ausgedrückt 

Das sollten eigentlich Tipps sein, wie der Pot super wird 

€: Schau dir am besten auch mal das hier an klick Die Pots von Andi sind einfach die besten, evtl findest du ja ne Anregung 

Sonst saubere Arbeit bist jetzt


----------



## Fifadoc (26. September 2008)

eieiei, ein schönes projekt und gleich wird gezankt ^^

bisher sieht es schonmal hübsch aus. ich baue zwar weder pots, noch nutze ich sie, noch kann ich drehen. aber dennoch bin ich interessiert, wie es weiter geht.

@C2DOwner:
wenn du Konstrukteur bist, hast du doch sicher nen Bauplan von dem was du da baust.
Kannste den vllt Ablichten und mal hochladen? wäre interessiert, wie du das ding komplett planst.


----------



## C2DOwner (26. September 2008)

Kovsk schrieb:


> Das sollten eigentlich Tipps sein, wie der Pot super wird
> 
> €: Schau dir am besten auch mal das hier an klick Die Pots von Andi sind einfach die besten, evtl findest du ja ne Anregung



Habe mir bereits längst alle auffindbaren Pot-Pics zur Inspiration angesehen. Natürlich auch bei Awardfabrik. Ich will die Kühlleistung jedoch weiter optimieren, indem ich die Masse und gleichzeitig die Oberfläche so hoch wie Möglich halten will. Eine echte Herausforderung. Ich denke, dass mein Konzept (Noch nicht wirklich ersichtlich) diesem Ziel näher kommen wird als die meisten anderen Pots. Meine Konstruktion wird mit Sicherheit auch andere Inspirieren.

Die Bearbeitung gestaltet sich leider nicht so einfach wie bei Al/St37.
Mein Mitarbeiter meinte, es wäre eher wie rostfreier Stahl.

Die hohe Masse dient der besseren Aufnahme/Verteilung der Hitze.
Die grosse Oberfläche dient der bestmöglichen Abgabe der Hitze.
Optimal wäre der beste Kompromiss.

Das Optimum wäre eine sich selbst in verschiedenen Dimensionen wiederholende Struktur. 

Die limitierenden Faktoren sind die Fertigungsverfahren und das konstruktive Vorstellungsvermögen.

@Fifadoc:
Die Entwicklung mache ich in Skizzenform. Bin zur Zeit jedoch auch im 3D-CAD am tüfteln.


----------



## McZonk (26. September 2008)

C2DOwner schrieb:


> Das Optimum wäre eine sich selber in verschiedenen Dimensionen wiederholende Struktur.



Stichwort Fraktale? Aber wie du schon sagtest, wird das Fertigungsverfahren limitieren.


----------



## Kovsk (26. September 2008)

Hört sich gut an 

Zum Thema Masse: Es gibt keinen Perfekten Pot, weil der Bencher immer den Pot gerne anders hätte, mal will man das er ewig die Temp hält, und mal soll die Temp doch bitte ganz schnell Fallen(Ende des Benches und zu kalt).

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## klEb (26. September 2008)

sieht interessant aus  ich werd mal das endergebnis abwarten, bevor ich detailbewertungen mache. vllt erschließt sich mir dann auch der sinn des Pins in der Mitte


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2008)

Einen Pot selbst zu bauen finde ich schon mal super  Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. So sammelt man auch am meisten Erfahrung 

Bin mal aufs Endergebnis gespannt.

Greez


----------

